# Retiring to portugal - speak Portuguese



## Lentement (Jul 31, 2016)

Hi, sorry if I'm posting in the wrong section.
I'll be arriving in Portugal with a friend in a few weeks, who speaks Portuguese and is not english( but also speaks English) and who is looking to find somewhere to rent long term after she retires shortly.

I'm trying to assist her to earmark places she could stay.
Looking at cascais outwards, for starters , how do we start to help her look at which would be the best , cheapest areas to retire to etc


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

I think it's important to take a good look around before deciding where to settle. It depends entirely on what you want to do, what facilities you need, what transport method is used and whether you like town or countryside, availability of cultural activities nearby, interest groups nearby, sports facilties etc etc etc. Its not something anyone can help with unless they have a great deal of info. I would suggest trying AirBNB and staying a week or so in a variety of places until you get the realization 'yes I could live in this place'.

Prices in the supermarkets are the same throughout the country so there is no place thats cheaper than any other from the point of view of just living. However Cascais probaly has the highest rents and the highest prices in Restaurants in the whole country whereas Vila Real Santo Antonio or Vianna do Castello are way lower, one is south of there the other north. 

Rentals can only really be found by talking to people and being able to do a viewing and make a quick decision - newspaper ads or seeing aluga-se signs on buildings work well. Internet is less helpful for this.

Good luck and hope you find the right area first and foremost, once you have done that finding somewhere to stay will be much less of an issue


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

^^^^ wot he/she says,


----------

